# Foiled Marshads



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

very nice, really loving the botom guy

Etch


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great and very effective. Fish love "kill spots". Im also a big believer in contrast as shown in the top bait. I like that you just did 3 bars on it, better "contrast" than if you would have added more. -just my 0.02. Also like the name you chose.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Here's 3 more. Two non foils frog and purple shad. Then a purple shad foil.


----------

